# Timeshare Marketplace



## swift (Aug 11, 2008)

I have been trying to do a search for the Points Lease ad and have been unsuccessful. What are the steps to find that ad? Technically it is neither a purchase or a rent. Either way I have been unable to find it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2008)

ok...im not quite sure what in particular you are looking for...but id be happy to help find it with a few more details?

perhaps the kind of points?


----------



## swift (Aug 12, 2008)

The one that is talked about here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74305&highlight=Lease+Points

but if I click on the link that Timeos posted it says:

This ad system has been replaced by the new Timeshare Marketplace. Please visit http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace for current timeshare classified ads!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2008)

right...that refers to the old system tied into the BBS forums.

that system has been discontinued and is no longer available.

the ad posted there to my knowledge has not been replicated in the new system by the original poster.


----------



## swift (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, so the 3 year lease of points to try before you buy is no longer available?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2008)

*shrug...I really dont know....I didnt post the ad.


----------



## 1niceharley (Aug 12, 2008)

PM sent and sorry about the rule breakage


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2008)

ok...thats and ad...as is your sig...removing both.  you can pm them if you want to discuss that.


----------



## 1niceharley (Aug 12, 2008)

OK thanks and sorry.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2008)

no worries...happens alot...welcome to the site!


----------

